# Woodland Under Threat -- Attention those who enjoy walking in the Surrey Hills



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

You may or may not remember this thread, in which I brought up previously a thread to ancient woodland from an oil company that wants to trample all over some of the little forest we have left in order to maybe make some money.

Well the the initial request was rejected on the grounds of not enough information and the oil company (Europa Oil) have come back with a revised application.  *This needs a brand new objection*, since it is treated as a separate application.

Full information is here and a primer in what to include in any objection is here.  *You can object by email, so long as you include your personal details*, so you don't need to necessarily send a letter.

In short, the proposal would wreck irreplacable ancient woodland.  The lorries alone would destroy the delicate banks that have taken hundreds of years to develop, following ancient pathways.

Here is a brief snippet of a much more detailed set of objections on the website:


> AREA OF OUTSTANDING NATURAL BEAUTY (AONB)
> 
> • The application is located within the designated AONB protected by National, Regional and Local Planning legislation.
> • Proposals will permanently damage this protected area causing destruction or disturbance of the overall landscape, local wildlife and natural serenity.
> ...



Thank you to anyone who can take the time to make an objection.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

I think the whole of Surrey should be concreted over and turned into a park&ride facility for inner London. Especially the prettiest, countriest bits. Srsly.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheers for that kyser.  Meanwhile, this is actually happening and if it goes ahead it will affect 600,000 annual visitors who actually enjoy some incredible ancient woodland that is readily accessible from that inner London.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jun 29, 2010)

Anyway, I've registered and had the email sent etc.

This would probably do better moved into the Protest forum in P&P you know.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

Fair point.  I might ask if I can cross-post it.


----------



## Crispy (Jun 29, 2010)

Even better, I can move it and leave a redirect


----------



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheers, Crispy!


----------



## cesare (Jun 29, 2010)

Email sent

eta: received:



> Thank you for your email.  We will respond as soon as possible.
> 
> If your email is a representation to a planning application it will be acknowledged shortly and placed on the Council's website at the earliest opportunity.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 29, 2010)

Cheers folks!

Remember that you have to include your full name and address in any email to Surrey County Coucil for it to be included as an official complaint.

Ta.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 30, 2010)

Update: I got a response from Mole Valley District Council, who told me that they have already made their objection and that it was now in the hands of Surrey County Council, who are expected to make a ruling in September.

I also got a response from Surrey County Council, who just said "acknowledged".


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 30, 2010)

Paper letter sent, my Surrey county councillor has been made aware, (he wants to discuss it further over a pint, he's paying, bless him ).

Should I withhold my council tax until September? I'd like to, it's very expensive.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 30, 2010)

Nice one!





Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should I withhold my council tax until September? I'd like to, it's very expensive.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 30, 2010)

i'll add mine when i get a mo


----------



## Dan U (Jul 4, 2010)

will email when i sober up

thrown a few raves round Coldharbour, lovely spot, it doesnt need this.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 30, 2010)

will write an objection shortly   thanks for bringing this to our attention.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 30, 2010)

Great, thanks!

One more month to make your objections, people!


----------



## stethoscope (Jul 30, 2010)

I wrote an objection a couple of weeks ago. I am _still_ fucking sick since the 90s of ancient and beautiful woodland being lost to bypasses, tesco's and oil companies


----------



## kabbes (Aug 31, 2010)

A quick reminder for those who intended to write but didn't get around to it!  The council are due to make a decision on this in September, so your last chance to make a difference is running out.

Cheers


----------



## pk (Sep 1, 2010)

Coldharbour used to be magic mushroom country, before the killjoys sprayed it.

I'll be writing/emailing/spreading this message.

Oil companies can fuck off.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2011)

*UPDATED* -- Europa put in a fresh application in December.  *Please complain again*.  You can do so by writing to:

Alan Stones
Planning Development Control Team Manager (ref MO09/0110)
Planning & Development Group
Surrey County Council
County Hall
Kingston upon Thames
Surrey
KT1 2DY.

You can attach any complaint to an email to mwcd@surreycc.gov.uk to avoid having to send it snail mail.

*Ideally, the complaint would go today*, since 14th January is the official complaint date.  However, they've pushed back the hearing until March, so complaints received by end Feb should also count.

*Please do this* -- this is an oil company seeking to make a quick buck at the expense of *your* accessible woodland.  It's fucked-up and it needs to be stopped.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2011)

This fucking company is going to keep on doing this until they get their own way. Each time they apply it's also going to waste a shit load of the council's money. Shower of utter bastards.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> This fucking company is going to keep on doing this until they get their own way. Each time they apply it's also going to waste a shit load of the council's money. Shower of utter bastards.


 
That's why in my objection I've made the point that they need to put an end to this.

The Leith Hill Action Group, made up of local lawyers, naturalists and other specialists who are giving their time free to stop this, are certainly pushing for a final decision this time round.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 14, 2011)

writing Kabbes, like Mr Strasse I too have raved those woods hard and would hate to see them ruined

plus i love the Surrey Hills in general

eta - just noticed my previous post on this, i must have been pissed, will definitely do it this time


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2011)

Dan U said:


> I too have raved those woods hard and would hate to see them ruined




Funny how at the time the local yokels accused us of ruining the woods for ever, just cos someone had taken a dump in the trees


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Funny how at the time the local yokels accused us of ruining the woods for ever, just cos someone had taken a dump in the trees


 
Does a raver shit in the woods?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Does a raver shit in the woods?


 
Not any more, we can just pop round yours to use the bog


----------



## Dan U (Jan 14, 2011)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not any more, we can just pop round yours to use the bog


 
((kabbes))


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 14, 2011)

Indymedia on us destroying Steart Beach: http://www.indymedia.org.uk/en/2002/07/36089.html?c=on



> 'Over ten thousand of you arrived at a nature reserve and birdlife sanctuary - at the height of the wading birds nesting season. For three days, you terrorised the local inhabitants, and destroyed the nests and the fledglings.' -- local resident, near Steart Beach, Bridgewater Bay



The same beach also plays host to Hinkley Point nuclear power station 



Us destroying Moerdijk:







Shell's legacy to the area is of nothing compared to us.


----------



## pk (Jan 20, 2011)

kabbes said:


> *UPDATED* -- Europa put in a fresh application in December.  *Please complain again*.  You can do so by writing to:
> 
> Alan Stones
> Planning Development Control Team Manager (ref MO09/0110)
> ...


 
Nice work Kabbes


----------



## audiotech (Jan 22, 2011)




----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2011)

Great news!  We won the planning "trial"!

Tonnes and tonnes of work for the Action Group and they were *awesome* on the day.  We took 50 people along and turned it into a pantomime to boot!

Europa will no doubt appeal but so far so good.

The letters made a difference, by the way -- one counsellor specifically referred to them.


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2011)

I was just on BBC London News!


----------



## Dan U (May 25, 2011)

Fantastic! Good work Kabbes


----------



## kabbes (May 25, 2011)

To be fair, I didn't do much in this one other than letter writing and turning up.  The kabbess did a bit more -- photography and stuff.  But it was the action group that poured scores of hours of their own time into the prep work, report writing and media organisation.  They were stars!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 25, 2011)

Nice one kabbes, thanks for bringing it to our attention.

No to prepare for the appeals; can this company appeal indefinitely until SCC runs out of cash?


----------



## kabbes (May 26, 2011)

Yeah, we're gearing up for the appeal.  Not sure of the process -- presumably they have one shot of arguing against the specific reasons for refusal?


----------



## kabbes (Feb 27, 2012)

Well, it's gone to Public Inquiry.  July hearing.

That means we have to raise money.  Lots and lots of money, barristers and expert witnesses being pretty expensive things.  £50,000, we reckon.

We're doing lots of fundraising things -- lots of events, direct donations, asking trust funds and charities.  

On the latter front, we have had the Rowntree Trust and Lush suggested to us as being of good help to causes like ours.  The Woodland Trust have already donated.  There are some other possibilities (e.g. CRE, RSPB) that seem hopeful on the surface but are less so when you look into it.

Anyway: if anybody has any good fundraising ideas, I'd like to hear them.  And if anybody knows any trusts or charities that would be likely to help us, I'd _really_ like to hear them.

There's a website and newsletter too, if you're interested in following the story from here on in: www.lhag.info


----------



## Dan U (Feb 27, 2012)

safe, will keep an eye and try and come along if you do owt as its local.

where we've moved nearish to you, our second favourite walk is having a bloody quarry put in it for 5 years. locals not happy, but the estate are making £££ no doubt. they've had to build a tunnel to get the lorries to an existing quarry across the way from it, as they've (thankfully) banned quarry lorries from local side roads.

eta - there is quite an activeish twitter community locally from independent traders. people like Chalk Hills Bakery, 2manycooks, fannysfarmshop and others. not all completely local but might be worth approaching for publicity...


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2012)

Just seen this, I know people who live there..... I wonder if they even know.


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 6, 2012)

sim667 said:


> Just seen this, I know people who live there..... I wonder if they even know.


 

Tell them?


----------



## sim667 (Mar 6, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> Tell them?


 
If they weren't all 4x4 driving stout tories whos major life crisis' seem to revolve around the fact their gardener or cleaner might be going on holiday for a couple of days then I would. But I'd rather not talk to them

Ill tell me ex though, on good terms with her, she knows them all.


----------



## kabbes (Mar 7, 2012)

sim667 said:


> If they weren't all 4x4 driving stout tories whos major life crisis' seem to revolve around the fact their gardener or cleaner might be going on holiday for a couple of days then I would.


Oooh, I think I know them.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2012)

Eric Clapton lives near you kabbes, maybe tap him for a few quid?


----------



## kabbes (Mar 8, 2012)

How near?  How do I get hold of him?


----------



## Dan U (Jun 8, 2012)

just bumping this as kabbes is no longer around it seems and i get their emails.

they've got £40k of the £50k they need for lawyers

http://www.surreycommunity.info/lhag/


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for that Dan.  As it happens, I temporarily returned to give an update myself.  It's nice to see someone else got there first!

We're there now in terms of fundraising (and by cheese, it was a lot of work).  Now starts the srs bsnss of the Inquiry.

It's a Public Inquiry, which means it is totally open to the public.  We need as many people to attend as possible, to really get across to the Inspector that lots of people feel strongly about this.

It all starts next week, from Tuesday to Friday and the following Tuesday to Friday.  That's 10th to 13th July and then 17th to 20th July.  It's being held at Dorking Halls and is from 9:30am to 5:30pm every day (except the first day, which is 1:30 to 5:30).

More details on our website -- www.lhag.info.  The specific Public Inquiry page is here.  If you plan to attend, it would be great if you could fill out the short form on that page so that we have an idea of how many people are attending on each day, so that we can co-ordinate a continual public presence.

Ta!


----------



## ddraig (Jul 3, 2012)

well done and good luck


----------



## Santino (Jul 3, 2012)

kabbes!


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2012)

Was that a swear or was that an exclamation of a name?


----------



## Greebo (Jul 3, 2012)

Thanks for that, kabbes, and welcome back.


----------



## Santino (Jul 3, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Was that a swear or was that an exclamation of a name?


Yes.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 3, 2012)

Santino said:


> kabbes!


 
This! 

Hello.


----------



## kabbes (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello folks.  I can't promise I am back for good.  Not being involved in internet arguments has been very good for me.  I've been a generally happier person, to be frank.  But I may try to moderate my use of this drug, rather than be totally temperate.


----------



## Quartz (Jul 10, 2012)

kabbes said:


> Hello folks. I can't promise I am back for good. Not being involved in internet arguments has been very good for me. I've been a generally happier person, to be frank. But I may try to moderate my use of this drug, rather than be totally temperate.


 
We miss you.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2012)

Breaking news -- *we won! *

I've been sitting on the news for a few days, but the public statements have gone out now, so I thought I'd share the good news. The Leith Hill area is safe once again. For now, at least.

Read all about it!

(Read all about the Inquiry too, if you like)


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2012)

Bloody nimby. When global trade collapses, and you're sitting in the dark for want of locally-produced oil for your generator, remember how you stood in the way of progress.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2012)

For the record, the probability of finding oil was less than 30%. And the estimate for total volume if it DID exist was 3-4 day's worth of UK oil PRODUCTION (not even usage), extracted over 30 years. So that's just over 0.1 day's worth of UK oil production per year.  If it was there at all, which it most likely wasn't.

Not exactly worth trashing the countryside for.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Sep 28, 2012)

Still a hundred thousand barrels. Enough to power a Skoda Yeti to the moon and back.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry you feel that way.  Still, we won and you lost, so all good news eh?


----------



## Dan U (Sep 28, 2012)

nice one kabbes, just read your newsletter and figured you'd be here

congrats


----------



## Dan U (Nov 8, 2012)

is it true what the local rag is saying on twitter? appealed?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2012)

Yes, we're working on communicating the message. It has been appealed and will go to Judicial Review.

Judicial Review is a case of Europa disputing some facts of law, not disputing the planning decision itself. Specifically, there are four grounds for their appeal, which centre on the wording of the planning policy and its interpretation in the wording of the Inspector's decision.

All this means that it's fundamentally a case of the oil company versus the government itself. It's the Secretary of State that has been appealed against (with SCC as a co-defendant, which is very unusual and a bit odd). So it's the Secretary of State that pays for the best lawyers it can to defend its Inspector.

It's really annoying to have to go through another stage, and we had a meeting last night about it that was a bit heavy-hearted. But I'd say Europa had their best chance at the initial planning meeting, a good chance at the Public Inquiry and now this is a long shot for them at best. But who knows? It's down to a judge now (or panel of judges, I'm not clear which) and their decision on the day, based purely on law.

If Europa win, heaven forbid, it may go all the way back to Public Inquiry again. That fills me with a sense of dread.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 8, 2012)

fucks sake. well fingers crossed the JR goes your way - or technically SofS/SCC's way - but you know what i mean.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 8, 2012)

if you do twitter Kabbes, just got RT'ed by the local rag on this.


----------



## cesare (Nov 8, 2012)

I suppose this means another update letter, I guess. They're quite efficient at those it seems.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2012)

Dan U said:


> if you do twitter Kabbes, just got RT'ed by the local rag on this.


On the committee is a PR professional and she rules over the comms with a rod of bloody iron.  Won't let me tweet anything on the LHAG account without her signing it in triplicate, which basically means that tweets don't happen.  Shame, otherwise I'd be tweeting every 5 minutes with what I think of the whole bloody lot of them.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2012)

What is the LHAG account name?  Other people could tweet @LHAG with whatever they want...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2012)

Good question.

I just had a look at our website and it isn't on there either.

I will have to check when I get home.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 8, 2012)

She may be a PR professional but it doesn't sound like she's got much of a handle on twitter if she doesn't tweet at all.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 8, 2012)

quimcunx said:


> She may be a PR professional but it doesn't sound like she's got much of a handle on twitter if she doesn't tweet at all.


She's great at dealing with the telly and newspapers, to be fair


----------



## Quartz (Nov 8, 2012)

Would it be overly cynical of me to suspect that this isn't really about oil, but building a housing estate on the site when they've failed to find it?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 9, 2012)

Quartz said:


> Would it be overly cynical of me to suspect that this isn't really about oil, but building a housing estate on the site when they've failed to find it?


Yes, that would be completely impossible.  Such a building application in that spot would be unambiguously and utterly denied.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2013)

kabbes

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-surrey-23457934



> A High Court judge has overturned a refusal by Surrey County Council to allow an energy company to carry out exploratory drilling for oil and gas.
> 
> Europa Oil and Gas wants to drill in Bury Hill Wood, off Coldharbour Lane at Holmwood, near Dorking, an area of outstanding natural beauty (AONB).
> 
> ...


 
ffs


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

Indeed, I was going to update the thread myself at some point.

We got utterly fucked by the government issuing guidance four days before the hearing that pulled out a major plank of the defence.  The timing really could not have been worse.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jul 26, 2013)

You ever been nicked before kabbes? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-23462586



> Some protesters stopping lorries at a site where exploratory oil drilling is to start have been arrested.
> 
> A BBC reporter at the scene in West Sussex said up to 10 arrests were made and the main gate had been cleared.


 
Hint for when you chain yourself to Leith Hill; take a book with you to read in the cells


----------



## kabbes (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm thinking much easier, actually.  They claim that they can get the necessary 100s (or 1000s) of lorry movements up and down narrow, twisty Coldharbour Lane without problems.  I'm not sure how they'll manage it if half a dozen people start driving up and down it and refusing to give way to the lorries.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2013)

Those interested may like to know that Newsletter 20 has just been released.  In short, the action group have taken up their right to appeal against the quashing of the high court decision.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 25, 2013)

> Our first job, therefore, was to identify how to limit our liability – clearly, a small group of individuals cannot open themselves up to an unknown level of legal costs!  To this end, we sought a commitment from Europa to a limit of legal liability. Europa agreed to limit their claim against us if our appeal fails to £10,000 (a fraction of their likely costs) if, in return, we agreed to limit our claim against them to £15,000 if we win


 
All jolly civilised


----------



## Dan U (Sep 25, 2013)

Blimey. Hope you finally win kabbes although the dice appear increasingly loaded against you.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## kabbes (Sep 25, 2013)

.


----------



## Miss Caphat (Sep 26, 2013)

best of luck, kabbes!


----------



## sim667 (Sep 26, 2013)

I've just seen this? Is it coldharbour as in near dorking?

I live near there and if it is I know few people in dorking who are probably totally unaware of all this.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've just seen this? Is it coldharbour as in near dorking?
> 
> I live near there and if it is I know few people in dorking who are probably totally unaware of all this.


Yes, Coldharbour near Dorking.

Please do spread the word.  LHAG does their best to spread the message, but there are limits to what a small group can achieve. 

The website is www.lhag.org.uk (or www.lhag.eu if you find that easier to remember).  Get them to sign up to the newsletter!


----------



## Smyz (Sep 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Indeed, I was going to update the thread myself at some point.
> 
> We got utterly fucked by the government issuing guidance four days before the hearing that pulled out a major plank of the defence.  The timing really could not have been worse.


Anything suspicious about the timing? How much have the company donated to the Tories?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2013)

Oh, it's beyond suspicious. Everybody who knows anything about it is certain that the timing was intentional to screw us. Even the judge raised his eyebrows about it.

It's not a payoff, either. It's the government themselves worried about precendent for how concepts in the planning franework are being interpreted, inthe light of their desire to push fracking in the future.  So they've rushed out this guidance, which is full of holes and contradictory with their own planning framework.  It's an absolute mess.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> So they've rushed out this guidance, which is full of holes and contradictory with their own planning framework.  It's an absolute mess.



don't worry though, they want to limit access to judicial reviews to stop people examining this kind of thing.

which makes everything ok.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan U said:


> don't worry though, they want to limit access to judicial reviews to stop people examining this kind of thing.
> 
> which makes everything ok.


It's amazing, it really is.

Fortunately, we managed to get the judge to decide that the guidance was issued too late to be applicable to our case.  Unfortunately, this didn't stop the Secretary of State junking 75% of their defence in advance of the hearing in the light of its issuance.  That really screwed us.  And then the judge made, in our opinion, some bad mistakes that resulted in a decision that ended up close to the guidance.  Even though the judge had explicitly rejected the guidance, I'll always be convinced that it influenced him anyway, even if only subconsciously.  Such is human nature -- that's why juries are not allowed to read about a case in advance of the case.


----------



## Santino (Sep 26, 2013)

kabbes said:


> Even though the judge had explicitly rejected the guidance, I'll always be convinced that it influenced him anyway, even if only subconsciously.  Such is human nature -- that's why juries are not allowed to read about a case in advance of the case.


Something something framing something anchoring something.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2013)

Back in the day, when they were building the M25, and it were all fields, some of the most destructive direct action against its construction took place in the Surrey section. 

Just saying...


----------



## kabbes (Sep 26, 2013)

Classic Middle England.  Quietly accepting of much, then fearsome when roused.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 26, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Back in the day, when they were building the M25, and it were all fields, some of the most destructive direct action against its construction took place in the Surrey section.
> 
> Just saying...



for real? I do often wonder how much nicer the view from Reigate/Colley Hill wuld be if they'd at least put a lid on that stretch of the M25 and got rid of the noise.


----------



## existentialist (Sep 26, 2013)

Dan U said:


> for real? I do often wonder how much nicer the view from Reigate/Colley Hill wuld be if they'd at least put a lid on that stretch of the M25 and got rid of the noise.


I was only a kid at the time, but there was a lot of damage to plant, and so on.

Presumably because that's a rather well-off bit of the countryside, the motorway was run in cutting through a lot of it, I imagine so as to cause less intrusion to rich local residents...


----------



## kabbes (Oct 16, 2013)

If anybody feels like they want to support the campaign -- LHAG has been nominated for the Surrey Mirror Heart of the Community awards, in the environmental category.  This is blatant promotional material from the newspaper, with an attempt to bump their circulation, but there is potentially a £2500 award in it for us so I'm spreading the message anyway.  If you are so inspired, send a text (50p plus network rate) that says

*SU HEART 1046 *followed by *your name, house name or number and post code *to *65100.
*
You can vote as often as you want.  The highest number of votes in each category gets the winner £2500, and second and third get £1500 and £1000 respectively.


----------



## Dan U (May 13, 2014)

i see from the local paper you've been in court again kabbes (unsure if you personally but you know what i mean)

good luck


----------



## kabbes (May 13, 2014)

Cheers Dan.  It's really hard to tell what the result will be.  Expect the worst and hope for the best is my usual motto!

Latest newsletter, with details about the court case, for those interested.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 18, 2014)

Secretary of State had batted it back to the council for the appeal to be 're-determined'. Hopefully as fuck all has changed the same conclusion will be reached as before and that will be the end of this shite. The appeal will be re-determined after an inquiry starting 22nd April 2015...


----------



## kabbes (Nov 20, 2014)

I'd love to get one week's delay on that too, because then we'd be in the election period, which would delay it for another few months.

Engage shenanigans...


----------



## Quartz (Nov 20, 2014)

Are you having local council elections in 2015?


----------



## kabbes (Nov 20, 2014)

I think so.

In other news, latest newsletter.  Important information about writing to the Inspectorate to object to the application.


----------



## Quartz (Nov 20, 2014)

Good luck!


----------



## Quartz (Nov 21, 2014)

I read your newsletter last night and the thing that stuck out to me was the comment on the weak financial status of Europa. Europa is, of course, a company and thus a shell entity anyway, so a possible line of attack might be to say, "Look, it's going to take £X million to restore things; Europa doesn't have the ability to put that amount in escrow / bond / whatever." The council will have to cater for Europa making a mess and going bust or being taken over.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 21, 2014)

Yes, we are pushing hard to get the council to require a bond as part of the planning conditions should this thing go ahead.


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 22, 2014)

Just spent a weekend walking in Leith Hill area, I saw this thread some time back, but had forgotten about it. Letter sent.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2014)

Im not that up to scratch on where leith hill is in relation, but discussing the HGV's would it be worth mentioning it as a danger to motorocyclists who flock to box hill and the surrounding areas at weekends.

Ill draft up a letter to send in though, I'm getting pissed off with the floodgates being opened for fucking heinous companies being allowed to take a shit on the countryside.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2014)

Who do I send it to? Surrey county council, mole valley?


----------



## chainsawjob (Nov 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Who do I send it to? Surrey county council, mole valley?



Details of who to email are in the newsletter here (it's the Planning Inspectorate in Bristol), plus suggested points to object on, and there's info such as planning app no. etc here.

Hi Sim, :waves:


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2014)

chainsawjob said:


> Details of who to email are in the newsletter here (it's the Planning Inspectorate in Bristol), plus suggested points to object on, and there's info such as planning app no. etc here.
> 
> Hi Sim, :waves:


 


Im just in redhill, our country side has been getting a tough old time of it lately, fracking in balcombe, this in leith hill, biffa acting like arseholes in merstham.....


----------



## Dan U (Nov 26, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Im just in redhill, our country side has been getting a tough old time of it lately, fracking in balcombe, this in leith hill, biffa acting like arseholes in merstham.....


Oil drilling in Horse Hill Horley, protest camp has been evicted from what I can tell.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 26, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Oil drilling in Horse Hill Horley, protest camp has been evicted from what I can tell.


 
I didn't know about that.....

I wonder if there's a correlation between the amount of tory councillors we've got and how much environmental shit is going on.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 26, 2014)

Don't forget Gatwick flight paths and the ever looming threat of a second runway.

The whole thing is under siege right now. We have to fight every incremental piece of shit with everything we have.


----------



## kabbes (Nov 26, 2014)

Motorcyclists are less at threat (not a big motorcycle route -- they prefer the A25 through Westcott and Abinger) but cyclists are definitely in for a fucking over at the wheels of the HGVs. This is the Coldharbour Lane used in the Tour of Britain amongst other things and every cyclist wants to tackle it right now.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 27, 2014)

sim667 said:


> I didn't know about that.....
> 
> I wonder if there's a correlation between the amount of tory councillors we've got and how much environmental shit is going on.


It's quite a serious structure, very well guarded.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2014)

kabbes said:


> Don't forget Gatwick flight paths and the ever looming threat of a second runway.
> 
> The whole thing is under siege right now. We have to fight every incremental piece of shit with everything we have.



Not just the Gatwick flight paths, Heathrow has been fucking around with theirs which has led to an increase in flights over the western part of the hills.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 27, 2014)

We get Heathrow and Gatwick here. One was fine but the tweaked Heathrow and the revised Gatwick was pretty shit over summer.

For context I live 20 odd miles from Heathrow and I could make out the livery on A380s as they climb slowly over the hills to the north of me.


----------



## sim667 (Nov 27, 2014)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not just the Gatwick flight paths, Heathrow has been fucking around with theirs which has led to an increase in flights over the western part of the hills.


 
Both airports were talking about expansion weren't they too?

I think the heathrow one is going ahead, but not the gatwick one iirc.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 27, 2014)

sim667 said:


> Both airports were talking about expansion weren't they too?
> 
> I think the heathrow one is going ahead, but not the gatwick one iirc.



no, it's all to play for. Both lobbying hard for an extra runway and throwing money around


----------



## kabbes (Jan 12, 2015)

Local newspaper gives a reasonable summary of the latest:

http://www.dorkingandleatherheadadv...cation-drill/story-25821580-detail/story.html

Or you could go straight to the source:

http://ymlp.com/zO1O22

More letters to be written, folks.  It's a never-ending shitstorm of letter-writing these days.  Oil drilling, flight paths, second runways, the whole thing is seemingly under siege.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Local newspaper gives a reasonable summary of the latest:
> 
> http://www.dorkingandleatherheadadv...cation-drill/story-25821580-detail/story.html
> 
> ...



Went for a walk and lunch up your way over Christmas, up Wolverns Lane and around the wood from off there. Is it me or are there far more frequent and lower planes going over? I know it's up in the clouds, but they seem really low.


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Went for a walk and lunch up your way over Christmas, up Wolverns Lane and around the wood from off there. Is it me or are there far more frequent and lower planes going over? I know it's up in the clouds, but they seem really low.



it's not you

http://www.planewrong.co.uk/


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 12, 2015)

Fuckers.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 12, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Went for a walk and lunch up your way over Christmas, up Wolverns Lane and around the wood from off there. Is it me or are there far more frequent and lower planes going over? I know it's up in the clouds, but they seem really low.


Write to the CAA!  Because like Dan sez, they've changed the fight paths on a trial period and it's fucking everything up good and proper. So the CAA need to know.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 13, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Write to the CAA!  Because like Dan sez, they've changed the fight paths on a trial period and it's fucking everything up good and proper. So the CAA need to know.



Will do.

Won't use company headed paper though


----------



## kabbes (Apr 10, 2015)

_Public Inquiry 2 -- the return of the Public _kicks off on Weds 22 April at Dorking Halls.  Please come if you can and show your support.  See www.lhag.org.uk for more information.

In other news, the world has gone oil mad with this Gatwick find.  LHAG are being asked for interviews all over the BBC.  Bizarre world.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Catch up from week 1 of the Inquiry


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

It's fucking batshit. This alone should mean no drilling for fucking oil:* Surrey Hills AONB
*
Area of outstanding natural beauty.

Rocket surgery it ain't.


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Details from Friday;

http://drillordrop.com/2015/04/24/c...rilling-site-about-30-planning-inquiry-hears/

Good quotes there from Mr. Nolan.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Good quotes there from Mr. Nolan.



He sounds like a bit of a dick tbf.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 28, 2015)

HGV route In its evidence to the inquiry, Europa has described Coldharbour Lane as an established HGV route. Mr Nolan told the inquiry this was untrue because there was a width restriction of 6ft 6” on the road.

That quote is gold. Have they even driven down that road?! 

Great comments from the mysterious Mr Nolan. Forensic


----------



## Dan U (Apr 28, 2015)

Is it on on Friday btw kabbes? Am wfh some might come and lend support.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2015)

I use to live on Boxhill. If I was still there I'd be protesting as much as possible. This area must be saved because of its amazing beauty.

Good luck to the protesters, lets hope you succeed.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

dessiato said:


> This area must be saved because of its amazing beauty.



Exactly, stunning countryside right on London's doorstep.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Exactly, stunning countryside right on London's doorstep.


I used to do a bit of foraging up the hill too, lots of great free hedgerow food, and the wildlife was amazing. The views towards Brighton on a good day...too much to lose.


----------



## Dan U (Apr 28, 2015)

I went on a tour of Denbies on the land train with my lad at the weekend. The views from the top of the vineyard near the owners house are fucking stunning. You can see Leith hill tower right across to Kent and round to Box hill 

I Googled the owner when I got home and he has a somewhat colourful and controversial past as the owner of Biwater


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Dan U said:


> Is it on on Friday btw kabbes? Am wfh some might come and lend support.


Wrapping up on Friday, likely all witnesses finished by end Weds and there will be a site visit all day Thurs.

Come along, that would be great!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

We had a lovely walk a couple of weeks ago, Ranmore Common down through Denbies and over to the stepping stones, then in to the Stepping Stones pub. Behind Denbies there's a phone mast that's been made to look like a tree, was pretty convincing too.


----------



## dessiato (Apr 28, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Wrapping up on Friday, likely all witnesses finished by end Weds and there will be a site visit all day Thurs.
> 
> Come along, that would be great!


I'll be there in spirit. If it was near enough I'd be there to protest for sure.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Wrapping up on Friday, likely all witnesses finished by end Weds and there will be a site visit all day Thurs.
> 
> Come along, that would be great!



Can you ensure that there are no forestry operations on Thursday?


----------



## kabbes (Apr 28, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Can you ensure that there are no forestry operations on Thursday?


Fat chance!  The only time they do it is on Inspector site visits, the bastards.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 28, 2015)

kabbes said:


> Fat chance!  The only time they do it is on Inspector site visits, the bastards.



Sounds about right!

Really well done to you kabbes for taking on this fight, you, Mrs kabbes and all those in LHAG have done a tremendous job so far, even the strange Mr Nolan deserves some credit. Everything crossed that sense is seen.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 2, 2015)

Good luck, if I was still South of the river I'd love to take a trip out there


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 27, 2015)

Lovely latest newsletter kabbes, I know your granny doesn't need to be told how to suck eggs and I really can't see how it will go in Europa's favour, but as Mr N acknowledges it still could go wonky.Everything crossed and if Sepp has had a hand in proceedings I'm well up for some direct action.


----------



## Dan U (May 29, 2015)

maybe some kind of rave Bahnhof Strasse


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2015)

CUNTS


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2015)

What they done?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2015)

the Inspector found in favour of Europa Oil and Gas's appeal

CUNTS


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 7, 2015)

je suis the surrey hills.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2015)

Really struggling to think of a more inappropriate place to drill for oil. And there really is no way that large numbers of trucks going up the hill won't damage those ancient lanes.

Perhaps lots of cheap, old, but legal cars parked in spots to frustrate lorries, kabbes ?


----------



## cesare (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2015)

Does that mean they're going to proceed?

Are there any links, or reports about whats going on at the moment?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2015)

Here's the result of the appeal: http://www.surreycommunity.info/lhag/assets/documents/second-public-inquiry-inspe


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Really struggling to think of a more inappropriate place to drill for oil. And there really is no way that large numbers of trucks going up the hill won't damage those ancient lanes.
> 
> Perhaps lots of cheap, old, but legal cars parked in spots to frustrate lorries, kabbes ?



I like the idea iirc Kabbes had towards the start of the thread of having residents on a rota driving up and down the road at 5mph all day every day.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 7, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I like the idea iirc Kabbes had towards the start of the thread of having residents on a rota driving up and down the road at 5mph all day every day.



The roads are so narrow that a bod walking up and down would be hard for a truck to overtake!


----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2015)

BigTom said:


> I like the idea iirc Kabbes had towards the start of the thread of having residents on a rota driving up and down the road at 5mph all day every day.


I think its illegal to do that, so they'd end up with tickets


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> I think its illegal to do that, so they'd end up with tickets



Highway code says:

*169*
Do not hold up a long queue of traffic, especially if you are driving a large or slow-moving vehicle. Check your mirrors frequently, and if necessary, pull in where it is safe and let traffic pass.

so as long as the queue isn't long, I don't see that it'd be illegal. You could also argue there wasn't a safe spot to pull in and let an HGV pass, depending on the road. In any case, civil disobedience usually involves some kind of law breaking, so just refuse to pay the fines and let them take you to court, then demand a jury trial (if possible, probably not) and argue that although you were breaking the law, you were preventing a much bigger crime from taking place (worked for Smash EDO and Hawk to Ploughshares protesters, didn't work for Climate Camp ones).


----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2015)

BigTom said:


> Highway code says:
> 
> *169*
> Do not hold up a long queue of traffic, especially if you are driving a large or slow-moving vehicle. Check your mirrors frequently, and if necessary, pull in where it is safe and let traffic pass.
> ...



Could just have a really slow cyclist of course.


----------



## BigTom (Aug 7, 2015)

sim667 said:


> Could just have a really slow cyclist of course.



or as Bahnhoff said, people walking.


----------



## sim667 (Aug 7, 2015)

BigTom said:


> or as Bahnhoff said, people walking.



Leith hill rambling association.... obv.

Established August 2015


----------



## kabbes (Aug 7, 2015)

The Inspector doesn't seem to be able to see beyond the "short" timetable of 18 weeks.  As if this decision is totally isolated from everything else that happens.

Man, right now I am just tired of this bullshit.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 16, 2015)

All ahead on the Fracking train, choo choo!

MPs to vote on fracking under national parks - BBC News

Fuckers.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 16, 2015)

Latest news is that we continue to keep the pressure up on conditions and permitting.  The oil price collapse is really helping too -- between all the factors, it may well be just too expensive to be worth bothering with. As of yet, cash-strapped Europa haven't even applied for the EA permits, nor have they engaged with the council over all the conditions they need to satisfy.  They originally stated an intention to drill next Winter; having apparently done nothing to date and having no cash in the bank to do it with, I'd say that's looking increasingly unlikely.
The planning permission is only for 3 years too, so next winter is already half way through that.

More than one way to skin a cat and all that...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 16, 2015)

All good kabbes. The oil price collapse looks set to stay too, which is great for Leith Hill and good for us a Frau Bahn is now looking at a 4ltr replacement for our car...


----------



## Dan U (Dec 3, 2016)

Still rumbling on 

See best images from Leith Hill Celebration Walk protest

With a protest camp now


----------



## kabbes (Dec 3, 2016)

Don't get me started


----------



## Dan U (Dec 12, 2016)

kabbes said:


> Don't get me started



no please!

I was corrected on social media, it is a 'protection camp'

one has sprung up in Brockham now as well as the company that was test drilling in Horse Hill has taken a drilling rig to a site in Brockham (a long established one I think)

loads of AIM investors on twitter going mad about it my twitter search for Brockham uncovered.

will ask in the shop next time i am over there what the feeling is about a load of 'protectors' turning up


----------



## kabbes (Dec 12, 2016)

I think people think their hearts are in the right place.  There is definitely a concern, however, that a lot of our worry for the drill site related to wildlife that will now long since have been scared off by the "protectors" anyway.  What badgers and bats are going to hang around in a camp occupied by 50 people?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 12, 2016)

kabbes said:


> I think people think their hearts are in the right place.  There is definitely a concern, however, that a lot of our worry for the drill site related to wildlife that will now long since have been scared off by the "protectors" anyway.  What badgers and bats are going to hang around in a camp occupied by 50 people?



It will be scared off anyway Tbf once the whole thing starts up. Hopefully it comes back.  

At least you get to see a bit of direct action outsourcing going on


----------



## hash tag (Dec 17, 2016)

I have only just found this; dreadful. Right by the Plough as well, great walking country.
All is not yet lost but I wouldn't bet on it. Though looking at Mole Valleys site it looks like it's all been approved?
from Dan U's link "The planning application now needs to be discussed and approved by Surrey County Council.

This was expected to take place in the council’s December planning meeting but has now been delayed until at least January."


----------



## mauvais (Dec 17, 2016)

Dan U said:


> no please!
> 
> I was corrected on social media, it is a 'protection camp'
> 
> ...


If it's an AIM company there's a fair chance it's an enormous, doomed pyramid scheme in the first place. That's the upside of all these fracking schemes - a lot will just fleece their investors and otherwise amount to nothing.


----------



## kabbes (Dec 17, 2016)

hash tag said:


> I have only just found this; dreadful. Right by the Plough as well, great walking country.
> All is not yet lost but I wouldn't bet on it. Though looking at Mole Valleys site it looks like it's all been approved?
> from Dan U's link "The planning application now needs to be discussed and approved by Surrey County Council.
> 
> This was expected to take place in the council’s December planning meeting but has now been delayed until at least January."


Www.lhag.org.uk

Read the latest newsletter/the last few newsletters.  You'll have a much better understanding.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 26, 2017)

BBC London News at 22:30 tonight...


----------



## hash tag (Jan 27, 2017)

Good to see that is has made televised news, not that that will make much difference.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2017)

It's the usual story. What makes a difference is putting in the hard yards to use the system back against those trying to exploit it.  It's unspectacular, slow going, complicated and makes for bad TV.  But that's fine.  They still aren't drilling, 8 years on.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 27, 2017)

kabbes said:


> It's the usual story. What makes a difference is putting in the hard yards to use the system back against those trying to exploit it.  It's unspectacular, slow going, complicated and makes for bad TV.  But that's fine.  They still aren't drilling, 8 years on.



Saw your interview, looking good with your guitar kabbes...


----------



## mauvais (Jan 27, 2017)

I had a quick search and it looks like this is another David Lenigas project. I wouldn't like to say anything about him specifically, but I'm just going to make this point again:



mauvais said:


> If it's an AIM company there's a fair chance it's an enormous, doomed pyramid scheme in the first place. That's the upside of all these fracking schemes - a lot will just fleece their investors and otherwise amount to nothing.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 27, 2017)

That's one advantage of just keeping on making it as difficult as possible.  We know that Europa are basically insolvent at this point, and have been losing money for years.  There is a real question mark regarding how long they can keep up the charade.

The flip side of it, though, is that it also just makes it ten times more important that all conditions are evidenced in full regarding how they are being met.  If you have an untrustworthy counterparty, you need to tie everything down absolutely tight.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 27, 2017)

kabbes said:


> That's one advantage of just keeping on making it as difficult as possible.  We know that Europa are basically insolvent at this point, and have been losing money for years.  There is a real question mark regarding how long they can keep up the charade.
> 
> The flip side of it, though, is that it also just makes it ten times more important that all conditions are evidenced in full regarding how they are being met.  If you have an untrustworthy counterparty, you need to tie everything down absolutely tight.



They said on that piece that there are possibly 30m barrels of oil under Leith Hill. If that is even in the vague area, at what point does it become unviable to continue?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 27, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They said on that piece that there are possibly 30m barrels of oil under Leith Hill. If that is even in the vague area, at what point does it become unviable to continue?



When you kick the bastards in the bollocks hard enough.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 28, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They said on that piece that there are possibly 30m barrels of oil under Leith Hill. If that is even in the vague area, at what point does it become unviable to continue?


I possibly could with the lottery.  The chance of 30m barrels exists at the far, far end if the spectrum, by their own numbers.

70% chance of finding nothing.
If they DO find something, most likely scenario is less than a few million barrels.  Mean expectation in the event of finding something is about 5 million.

"Possibly" is a stupid PR word for "Almost but not quite impossibly"


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 2, 2017)

www.bbc.co.uk/news/magazine-39117535

Positive film. Ends though with details of the court order that makes it an offence for anyone to enter the site if they intend to assist those on site...


----------



## kabbes (Mar 3, 2017)

Loads of errors in it though, which is a shame. The Mail piece is actually much more accurate, no doubt thanks to the journo spending an hour talking to the LHAG chair before writing it.

Loads of press interest right now, which is a bit frustrating because it's at least a year too early.  By the time public attention really matters, it'll no doubt have gone away.  This is the problem with people turning up without really knowing what's happening of listening to those who do.


----------



## mauvais (Mar 3, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> They said on that piece that there are possibly 30m barrels of oil under Leith Hill. If that is even in the vague area, at what point does it become unviable to continue?


Whenever the costs of extraction and getting it to market exceed the revenue from the oil, which in all these marginal cases is highly likely to be the case, especially at the moment.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 9, 2017)

Allegations of drilling without planning consent at Brockham site

Surrey Council seem unamused.

Council “extremely disappointed over Brockham well drilled without permission”


----------



## Dan U (Jun 21, 2017)

Live updates: eviction of Leith Hill protection camp

Eviction ongoing.


----------



## kabbes (Jun 21, 2017)

It was certainly all kicking off this morning.  It's ostensibly so that the Environment Agency can erect boreholes to monitor groundwater condition, which they need to do in advance of the drilling as a baseline, and these borehole monitors need to be fenced off.  Suspicion, as ever, abounds, however, regarding if Europa and co are up to no good beyond what they are allowed to do at this point.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2017)

The all important traffic management plan is being heard by the Surrey County Council Planning Committee on August 2nd (tomorrow) at 10:30am in Kingston County Hall.  The more people that are there, the more chance that the councillors hearing it will decide to refuse it.  If you're anywhere nearby and can make it, please do.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Aug 1, 2017)

I think I may be able to get there as not working tomorrow


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2017)

kabbes said:


> The all important traffic management plan is being heard by the Surrey County Council Planning Committee on August 2nd (tomorrow) at 10:30am in Kingston County Hall.  The more people that are there, the more chance that the councillors hearing it will decide to refuse it.  If you're anywhere nearby and can make it, please do.



I am not local, nor can I make it, but keeping fingers crossed.

There's some background info on the DRILL OR DROP site:

Leith Hill oil drilling could trap people in homes and put lives at risk – opponents warn



> Objectors to plans to explore for oil near Leith Hill in Surrey have accused the county council of trying to “smuggle through” unworkable arrangements for traffic.
> 
> The oil company, Europa, requires lorries delivering to the site at Bury Hill Wood to travel along Coldharbour Lane, which in places is steep, narrow and winding with high banks.
> 
> Leith Hill Action Group, which has been fighting the proposals since 2008, said yesterday the road could, in effect, be closed to non-site traffic during the development, which the company says will last 18 weeks.


----------



## kabbes (Aug 1, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> I am not local, nor can I make it, but keeping fingers crossed.
> 
> There's some background info on the DRILL OR DROP site:
> 
> Leith Hill oil drilling could trap people in homes and put lives at risk – opponents warn


That Leith Hill Action Group quoted in Ruth Hayhurst's article sound like a sensible bunch.  It's probably worth subscribing to their newsletter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 1, 2017)

kabbes said:


> That Leith Hill Action Group quoted in Ruth Hayhurst's article sound like a sensible bunch.  It's probably worth subscribing to their newsletter.



Yep, and probably worth keeping an eye on 'Frack Free Surrey', and the DRILL OR DROP site, which is great for news from across the country & updated daily.

Interesting figures here about the potential number of wells across the Weald, mainly in Sussex, but also across the borders into Hampshire, Kent, Surrey & including the South Downs National Park - anywhere between 1,200 & a very unlikely 34,000.



> Alternative estimates of the unconventional oil in the Weald come from the British Geological Survey (BGS) and the US Energy Information Administration (EIA). The BGS give the lowest estimate of 4.4 billion barrels of oil in place. The US Energy Information Administration (EIA) estimate 17 billion barrels of oil in place, 700 million barrels (p19) of which could possibly be extracted. This estimate would require in the region of 4,700 wells to extract. Applying a recovery factor of 3.5% to the BGS estimate suggests that just 154 million barrels could be extracted from the Weald. This would still require over 1,200 wells.
> 
> The significance of these estimates is their scale, since UK oil consumption stands at around 1.6 million barrels per day. The BGS estimate of recoverable oil would supply the UK for just 96 days. The EIA’s estimate would last 437 days and even UKOG’s highly dubious 4.3 billion barrels would only lasts 7 years, assuming you managed to drill the 34,000 wells required. Producing even a fraction of this would require several wells to be drilled each and every day, devastating the region with a constantly growing toxic legacy. To give some perspective the conventional oil field at Singleton in West Sussex has produced around 3.7 million barrels of oil to date from 7 wells and might eventually produce up to 10 million barrels. 10 million barrels would supply the UK for just over 6 days.



Where could fracking in the Weald be leading if not stopped?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Aug 3, 2017)

kabbes said:


> The all important traffic management plan is being heard by the Surrey County Council Planning Committee on August 2nd (tomorrow) at 10:30am in Kingston County Hall.  The more people that are there, the more chance that the councillors hearing it will decide to refuse it.  If you're anywhere nearby and can make it, please do.



Decision just deferred for now:

Further delay for Europa’s oil drilling plans near Surrey beauty spot


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes, it was in some ways a bit of a surprise win, but an eminently justified decision.  A lot of work put in by LHAG before and on the day and some real grappling with the issues by certain councillors, who were not willing to just wave it through.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Aug 3, 2017)

The big question is of course; Should I and the countless other urbanites be increasing or unloading our stock in Europa?


----------



## kabbes (Aug 3, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> The big question is of course; Should I and the countless other urbanites be increasing or unloading our stock in Europa?


This particular case is about 1% of the size of their interests in the Irish Sea, so not that relevant to them.  But judged in the way they run their business, I'd say sell sell sell...


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 1, 2017)

I was chatting to an activist yesterday, she was recruiting & getting petition signups from a willing group of cyclists. Having done a fantastic ride around this beautiful part of England how could we not agree with the protest?

It all just seems nuts in an AONB ???? Bloody Forestry Commission leasing off the land


----------



## kabbes (Oct 14, 2017)

Those who are interested in just how fucked up our local council planning process actually is could use this whole thing as a hell of a case study.  The failures of Surrey County Council are long documented in newsletters passim, but the latest fail from Mole Valley District Council is a nice microcosm of the whole thing, frankly.  It’s written about here:

Leith Hill Action Group Newsletter 54


----------



## kabbes (Oct 18, 2017)

Still no approval from SCC of the traffic management plan, following today’s planning committee.  They did approve the fencing amendment though, which is just BEGGING for judicial review, frankly.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 11, 2018)

Top work there pwning SCC kabbes  Please pass on respect to Mr N and his cohorts.


----------



## Ralph Llama (Jan 11, 2018)

Could you look after my m8 Elvis and his owner, please? He`s loverly really  And will you be posting an eviction alert here because I don't do facebook and would like to be there in time.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 11, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Top work there pwning SCC kabbes  Please pass on respect to Mr N and his cohorts.


I'm sure Mr N took no end of satisfaction from penning that particular newsletter.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

I think we might actually finally have won.  Europa have been refused a renewal of their lease by the Forestry Commission.  Hard to believe it is over but it could actually be over.  Ten bloody years.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2018)

Whoop, whoop!

Finally.

Really well done to those on the LHAC, years of tenacious work against a backdrop of everyone telling them to just forget it, Europa would win, well you've fucking showed them!

A masterclass on how to win against all the odds.

And an ancient and stunning landscape, within sight of London, has been saved.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

I recall the local MP Paul Beresford telling us about 9 years ago not to bother because we had no chance.


----------



## chainsawjob (Sep 4, 2018)

Wow! Well done all involved.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 4, 2018)

Sounds good.  That being said what is Europa's right of appeal?

If a company has acted like this throughout it seems unlikely they'll just up sticks and leave without a fight themselves?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Sounds good.  That being said what is Europa's right of appeal?
> 
> If a company has acted like this throughout it seems unlikely they'll just up sticks and leave without a fight themselves?


Well, they haven't been refused anything legally.  They've just had a decision from the Forestry Commission not to renew the lease.  There isn't anything to appeal against officially.  Unofficially, it seems that they did push back but were basically told by the relevant Government minister to bugger off.  I think the small financial benefit of granting the lease has likely become simply too unattractive versus the enormous political backlash and cost of enforcing it.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 4, 2018)

kabbes said:


> Well, they haven't been refused anything legally.  They've just had a decision from the Forestry Commission not to renew the lease.  There isn't anything to appeal against officially.  Unofficially, it seems that they did push back but were basically told by the relevant Government minister to bugger off.  I think the small financial benefit of granting the lease has likely become simply too unattractive versus the enormous political backlash and cost of enforcing it.



I though the government were right behind fracking and thought it was just ace.  Is this Gove's influence do you think or just a case of wrong location?


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I though the government were right behind fracking and thought it was just ace.  Is this Gove's influence do you think or just a case of wrong location?


The word coming to me is that it was Gove himself who put the kibosh on this.  Who knows if that’s true.  I think there are a lot of in and outs as to why if so.  I need to decompress on it first to come to sense on it, to be honest.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 4, 2018)

Meanwhile a few miles down the road... Direct action oil protesters hit with ban



> Protesters backed by Bianca Jagger have been banned from using "direct action" at two oil and gas drilling sites.
> 
> An interim injunction has been granted against "persons unknown", after UK Oil and Gas Investments (Ukog) claimed some activities were unlawful.
> 
> ...


----------



## BigTom (Sep 4, 2018)

Great news this  well done to everyone involved.



Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Meanwhile a few miles down the road... Direct action oil protesters hit with ban



ah, "persons unkown". Happens I was around for the first of these injuctions, at the University of Birmingham, where "persons unknown" were given an injunction to make it illegal for them to occupy university property. In my case, the "persons unkown" were specified to be the people who had squatted a university property, but they didn't know their identities so couldn't specify who they were. Injunction never got used despite several occupations. Really don't see how it could be enforced, since it's not known who the injunction is actually against.
I wonder if it's different in this case or if anyone taking direct action could claim that they are not the "persons unknown" referred to in the injunction.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 4, 2018)

kabbes 

Campaigners celebrate as oil drilling at Surrey Hills site is blocked


----------



## cupid_stunt (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan U said:


> kabbes
> 
> Campaigners celebrate as oil drilling at Surrey Hills site is blocked





> Michael Gove has blocked drilling of a controversial exploratory oil well in the south of England, causing campaigners to celebrate but sparking an angry response from one of the firms involved.
> 
> Concerns over the impact on ancient woodland led the environment secretary to decide against renewing the lease at the site near Holmwood in the Surrey Hills, which is on Forestry Commission land.
> 
> Europa Oil and Gas, the firm behind the project, said it would withdraw its planning application but would explore alternative sites to exploit the oil licence it holds for the area.



So, it was Gove that blocked, fair play. 

He's still a cunt overall.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

All the Jonny-come-latelies that have joined in  over the last few years seem to be filling the pages of the news with quotes.  Friends of the Earth couldn’t give a fuck when we went to them for help in 2011/2012.


----------



## Dan U (Sep 4, 2018)

kabbes said:


> All the Jonny-come-latelies that have joined in  over the last few years seem to be filling the pages of the news with quotes.  Friends of the Earth couldn’t give a fuck when we went to them for help in 2011/2012.



yes i noticed that, success has many fathers i think the saying is?

just set someone straight on this somewhere else funnily enough


----------



## Dan U (Sep 4, 2018)

sadness in his eyes - 3:22 'considerable delays in the planning process'


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2018)

kabbes said:


> All the Jonny-come-latelies that have joined in  over the last few years seem to be filling the pages of the news with quotes.  Friends of the Earth couldn’t give a fuck when we went to them for help in 2011/2012.



Standard. And they'll wash their hands of anything remotely spiky but take credit for the results down the line.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 4, 2018)

Dan U said:


> sadness in his eyes - 3:22 'considerable delays in the planning process'



 Ten years of considerable delays, you fuckers.

Through two inquiries, they insisted there were NO alternative sites, by the way. And yet now they’re saying they’re going to find another one within a year?  It is to laugh.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 5, 2018)

BBC Surrey Radio at about 7:05 this morning — there’s a hilarious interview with the same guy.  Longest attempt to avoid saying “yes” I’ve heard in answer to, “the protesters have won, haven’t they?” and an admission that they’ve spent “several million pounds” pursuing this.

(Bonus points as it is immediately followed by an interview with an erudite and undoubtedly handsome representative of the Leith Hill Action Group.)


----------



## Santino (Sep 5, 2018)

kabbes said:


> BBC Surrey Radio at about 7:05 this morning — there’s a hilarious interview with the same guy.  Longest attempt to avoid saying “yes” I’ve heard in answer to, “the protesters have won, haven’t they?” and an admission that they’ve spent “several million pounds” pursuing this.
> 
> (Bonus points as it is immediately followed by an interview with an erudite and undoubtedly handsome representative of the Leith Hill Action Group.)


I note that you declined the opportunity to call Michael Gove a cunt.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 5, 2018)

Santino said:


> I note that you declined the opportunity to call Michael Gove a cunt.


And you don’t know how hard that was


----------



## Santino (Sep 5, 2018)

kabbes said:


> And you don’t know how hard that was


You could always write to him.


----------



## kabbes (Sep 5, 2018)

Santino said:


> You could always write to him.


What, again?


----------



## Santino (Sep 5, 2018)

kabbes said:


> What, again?


You could sign your real name this time.


----------



## dessiato (Sep 5, 2018)

This is good news. I hope it renews the confidence of others fighting to stop the assault on other AONB.


----------

